
An new online community where you can get Real Backlinks from Real People - tyler_io
https://linkcandle.io
======
somid3
wow, love it! did you create the site? how can you verify that the back link
will continue through time? That is, how do you avoid people adding a back
link and then removing it.

~~~
tyler_io
Awesome - thanks! Yes, it's my own little work-in-progress. I have a script
set to re-scan all of the links on a regular basis. If one is no longer active
then the credit for that backlink is removed. It's all based on ratios. If you
want your webpages to be featured to receive backlinks, you must maintain your
ratio by giving others links, too.

~~~
somid3
Hmm, what if I 100 links, people then backlink me 100 times, and then I remove
the 100 links?

~~~
tyler_io
At that point, we would just have to block you from the platform. We have a
lot of checks and balances in place to make sure that these are quality links
and someone isn't just placing a million links on the same page. Those links
would never receive credit.

The platform really just identifies a connection between two people. Haha,
almost like a dating site. But after the connection has been made, LinkCandle
doesn't have fingers in either of the sites so, unfortunately, evil people can
do evil things.

I appreciate you for throwing out these curve-balls, though! Thanks!

~~~
tyler_io
You can email me anytime at tyler@linkcandle.io or find me on LinkedIn or
Twitter - @tylerewillis

